# <Portland> Marine Drive to Springwater Trail



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

I am new to the biking scene in Portland. Is there a dedicated bicyle trail/path that will get me from I-205/Marine Drive to the Springwater Trail?

Thanks in advance for any tips!


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yes, actually just follow the trail south after your cross under the 205 bridge. Stay on it. 
Never mind. Here is a link, cause you'll have a couple of jogs. 
http://www.portlandonline.com/TRANSPORTATION/index.cfm?a=70221&c=34809
Click on "I-205 bike path".


----------



## acg (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info!!!


----------

